# Did a few freezes kill off my winter rye overseeding project?



## JLMTX83 (Apr 15, 2019)

Winter rye overseeding project was coming alive, looking good and got the reel mover out on it to start stepping it down to the HOC I wanted to keep things at over the winter. Pictures are from 12/28. Since then, we have several nights below freezing and some below 20 here in NTX. Post freeze, its back to a "dormant blonde" color again. We had some rain mixed in there which seemed to just knock more sticks and leaves down hence the ZTM. Should I hold off on fert and see if some warm sunny days help it "green" back up, or just count my losses this year and focus on spring bermuda project at this point?


----------



## ptf18+6 (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm north or Tyler, Texas. My rye was looking real nice up until a week or so ago when the temps dipped into the 20's. All of it has taken on a "brownish" tinge since. Temps are going back into the 60's after we get our next 1 day cold blast. Don't know if I should dump some DEF on it or leave it well enough alone.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

JLMTX83 said:


> … Should I hold off on fert and see if some warm sunny days help it "green" back up, or just count my losses this year and focus on spring bermuda project at this point?


Most of the cool season folks make their last fertilizer applications before the ground freezes since cool season grass roots continue to grow until then. Air temps below freezing can damage the tips of the grass. Cool season shoots will continue to grow as long as soil temps are above 40°F.


----------

